# Brewers Yeast v Yea Sacc



## leflynn (13 April 2012)

Hi,

I'm doing what I always do and pondering tinkering with Red's supplements as I'm always convinced there is a better option...

Inline with that I'm curious to know the difference between Yea Sacc and Brewers Yeast.  I know one is a by product of brewing (BY) and one is alive yeast (YS), but I'd like to know what the difference in feeding them is and what advantages one has over the other.

Any info welcome, thanks


----------



## Angua2 (13 April 2012)

erm... I could be wrong, but as I understand it BY is full of nice B vits and other nutrients where as YS helps establish/maintain a nice healthy gut colony so allowing full use of the feed.


----------



## leflynn (13 April 2012)

Aha, thats the kind of explaination I was hoping for - simple 

Thanks A2


----------



## Oberon (13 April 2012)

Yea-sacc is a live yeast made from BY - Saccharomyces cerevisiae

I used to feed BY but changed to Yea-sacc due to supply issues.

My horses get all the b vitamins they need from forage and synthesis by their internal bacteria so I only need a yeast for their gut health.

I notice a big difference in texture and amount of manure when I run out.

Although more expensive, I feed much less Y-S than BY so it's more cost effective for me.

More info here
http://www.metabolichorse.co.uk/metacalm alltech yea-sacc.htm
http://www2.alltech.com/uk/brands/Pages/Yea-Sacc.aspx


----------



## leflynn (13 April 2012)

Thanks again   It's the gut health bit I'm most bothered about as he cribs.  He's on Pink Powder atm and it's okay, I just figured that a bit of tweaking to Yea-sacc plus something might be better for him.


----------



## Oberon (13 April 2012)

leflynn said:



			Thanks again   It's the gut health bit I'm most bothered about as he cribs.  He's on Pink Powder atm and it's okay, I just figured that a bit of tweaking to Yea-sacc plus something might be better for him.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ruled out ulcers?


----------



## M_G (13 April 2012)

leflynn said:



			Thanks again   It's the gut health bit I'm most bothered about as he cribs.  He's on Pink Powder atm and it's okay, I just figured that a bit of tweaking to Yea-sacc plus something might be better for him.
		
Click to expand...

If yu are trying stuff out for gut health & cribbing. Have you thought of trying coligone? 
http://www.hbradshaws.co.uk/


----------



## leflynn (13 April 2012)

Oberon said:



			Have you ruled out ulcers?
		
Click to expand...

Tried a trial of gastroguard with no change to the cribbing, also tried the succeed supplement again with no change to cribbing or weight.  I've never had him scoped.

I know he has cribbed since he was 2 so I'm either an awful owner who ignores it as a sign or it's now a firm habit (he's 6). His cribbing has reduced with a tweak to his lifestyle - change of feed, better and more grazing.

Re coligone, haven't tried it, thought about it but never gone for it as it seems quite expensive.


----------



## Fransurrey (13 April 2012)

Angua2 said:



			erm... I could be wrong, but as I understand it BY is full of nice B vits and other nutrients where as YS helps establish/maintain a nice healthy gut colony so allowing full use of the feed.
		
Click to expand...

Both contain B vitamins, the extract simply contains them, whilst live yeast secretes them.

Both potentially alleviate inflammation in the gut. Studies have shown that yeast supernatant (the liquid left when you remove the yeast from the culture!) also reduces inflammation, whilst cell walls from S. cerevisiae (and the variant, boulardii) contain Mannose-rich Oligosaccharides (MOS). These bind to a component of pathogenic bacteria (mannose-containing lectin) and prevent it from binding to the gut wall (and thus preventing inflammation and all the nastiness that goes with it!).

So, you can feed BY or Yea-sacc, but as Oberon says, supply of extract is variable and I've switched for exactly the same reason. The studies are all very well, but somehow I don't think every brewing batch is standardised according to cytokine assay results... 

Another advantage of live yeast is that it forms a protective 'biofilm' in the gut, so in theory you can feed less.


----------



## HappyNeds (13 April 2012)

I feed both (BY & YS) as one of my boys has a tendancy to a runny tum at the slightly change - even if I let the strip grazing fence out too much that affects him, or a new bale of haylage.

I was told that one was a PREbiotic, and one was a PRObiotic.  I can't remember which one was supposed to be which, but that's what I was told.  Not sure what that means though?

It definately does help, he still gets a bit runny if his grazing changes, but it reverts very quickly back to normal (a day or 2 max), whereas before it would take him much longer to adjust (a couple of weeks sometimes).


----------



## Oberon (13 April 2012)

leflynn said:



			Tried a trial of gastroguard with no change to the cribbing, also tried the succeed supplement again with no change to cribbing or weight.  I've never had him scoped.

I know he has cribbed since he was 2 so I'm either an awful owner who ignores it as a sign or it's now a firm habit (he's 6). His cribbing has reduced with a tweak to his lifestyle - change of feed, better and more grazing.

Re coligone, haven't tried it, thought about it but never gone for it as it seems quite expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. You've tried GG and Succeed with no change so you've ruled them out effectively.

You have a genuine cribber 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cptrayes (13 April 2012)

The trouble with Brewers yeast is that it is highly dependant on the drink that was made with it and the way it is dried out afterwards and one batch can vary drastically from another.

I swapped to yea-sacc when I got a batch of Czech stuff that my boys just would not eat.

Both forms have a double anti-inflammatory effect on the gut and two of mine are footie when they do not have it in spring/summer.


----------



## leflynn (16 April 2012)

Oberon said:



			Fair enough. You've tried GG and Succeed with no change so you've ruled them out effectively.

You have a genuine cribber 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.
		
Click to expand...

Haha that made me giggle!  I do occasionally panic in case I am an evil mummy who lets his there or not ulcers rampage through his tummy....

Right off to work out the switch away from PP to Yea-sacc plus vits/mins, as he seems to be on a crazy amount of supplements atm and it takes an age to make his feed up!


----------



## Lindadownunder (15 July 2018)

Hi there, I know this post was from a number of years ago but curious to know now much brewers yeast you feed daily. I have one who is also a bit "footie" so wondering if he needs a little more than the others. Cheers


----------



## ycbm (16 July 2018)

Fifty grams.


----------

